# Time for Cracker to get serious...



## DeplorableCracker (Dec 21, 2020)

Not sure If right place exactly but this is an intro/looking for feedback post to an upcoming training plan/log. I plan to build/continue on this post. I'm not lazy in real life, but I am when it comes to documenting things, so I've decided to get serious this upcoming year.

So after a year and a half or so of hitting it pretty hard and getting a decent amount of meat on my ecto as fuq frame, I gave my body a bit of a break this past month or so...mostly doing body weight stuff around the house as I was feeling pretty beat up. Just delivered today is what I hope and believe is is a decently sturdy halfrack/bench/landmine combo to go on top of my 3/4 inch horsemat/ 3/4 inch MDF base. Bumper Plates and bars will be here tomorrow as well as pulley system. After a while of bugging my neighbor and/or driving to the gym at insane hours I think I can accomplish more at my house on my timeline. I'm feeling really rejuvenated now and preparing for a 16-20 week Test/Deca/Dbol bulk 6 day split including large muscle groups 2x week. I tend to recover quite well so I think this is doable. I'll get into the details here a bit more but overall thinking is this:

500mg/Test Cyp per week
500mg/Deca per week
50mg/Dbol per day (4-5 weeks, I'm thinking towards the middle when I start to plateau a bit)

*M Chest/Shoulders/Tri's
T Legs/Abs
W Back/Biceps/Forearms
TH Chest/Shoulders/Tri's
F Legs/Abs
S or S Back/Biceps/Forearms*

Won't get into specific diet stuff yet, but I'm around 10% bf at the moment and eat pretty clean other than a sloppy cheesesteak etc. every now and then. Lots of chicken/beef/fish/veggies/beans and a shitload of greek yogurt.

4000+ calories a day
225+ protein a day(30+ post workout) I get 120+ just from my waters/bars/yogurts throughout the day

The way my body disintegrates food, I'm not sure I need to get into tracking every macro etc just yet. just eat a TON. we'll see on that front

*Chest/Shoulders/Tri's (m/th)

*Barbell Bench
Barbell Incline
Dumbbell Flys
Incline Dumbell Flys
Half Kneeling Landmine Press
Standing Landmine Press
Seated Overhead Press (ceiling issues)
Lateral Raises
Cable Rope Tricep pushdowns
Skullcrushers
Bench Dips
Pushups til i die

*Legs/Abs (t/f)

*High Bar squat
Front Bar squat
Landmine Sumo squats
Landmine Romanian DL
Landmine reverse lunge
Dumbbell lunge
Russian Twist
Leg Raises
Bicycle Crunch

*Back/Arms

*Incline dumbbell curl
hammer curl
standing reverse grip barbell curl
concentration curl
barbell bent over rows
dumbbell single arm rows
lat pulldowns
single arm landmine rows
shrugs
pullups
inverted rows
forearm curls

I'm still pretty unexperienced and put this together on my own sort of working with what I'll have over here. Planning on getting the ball rolling here in about two weeks or so, so please let me know what you think, what I should add/subtract etc. Cycle included. Am I on the right track? Is this too much shit? Guess I'll find out. Reps/and weights are sort of up in the air at the moment but should work themselves out after the first week or so. I'm really going to go balls out here and try to log everything this go around. 

Thanks in advance ladies and gents!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 21, 2020)

Looks good to me man, I'll follow along!


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

That's a lot for one day, on all 3 days. Why not try to start with a lot less volume, and build it up as your cycle progresses, as needed. Have your drugs, your training, and your food all build simultaneously.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> That's a lot for one day, on all 3 days. Why not try to start with a lot less volume, and build it up as your cycle progresses, as needed. Have your drugs, your training, and your food all build simultaneously.



I was sort of thinking that as it kept growing and growing. I'll probably swap some things around from week to week as I don't want the same exact routine every day anyways. I'm sure I could knock em all out for a bit, but my body might fall apart by week 6...lol


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> I was sort of thinking that as it kept growing and growing. I'll probably swap some things around from week to week as I don't want the same exact routine every day anyways. I'm sure I could knock em all out for a bit, but my body might fall apart by week 6...lol



Just glancing at your push day, there's 6 chest exercises, 4 shoulder exercises, and 2 triceps exercises. 

Could simply cut it in half, do half on Monday and the other half on Thursday. Same for the other days.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Just glancing at your push day, there's 6 chest exercises, 4 shoulder exercises, and 2 triceps exercises.
> 
> Could simply cut it in half, do half on Monday and the other half on Thursday. Same for the other days.



thats actually a pretty good idea. I might sprinkle few more legs in there and split them all up. Any glaringly obvious things I’m missing?

maybe some hacks, standard barbell DL’s obviously, i just wasn’t sure where to put it...lol...but breaking them up makes it a little easier.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> maybe some hacks, standard barbell DL’s obviously, i just wasn’t sure where to put it...lol...but breaking them up makes it a little easier.



You could take your two leg days, have one be quad focused and the other be posterior focused. Have a main strength/power lift, and accessory lifts afterwards. Not sure of the equipment you have access to, but something like... 

Day A:
Squats-main lift
Hack Squats-quad accessory 
Seated Leg Curls-hamstring accessory
Straight Leg Calf

Day B:
Deadlifts-main lift
RDLs-posterior accessory 
Leg Press-quad accessory 
Seated Calfs


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Dec 21, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> You could take your two leg days, have one be quad focused and the other be posterior focused. Have a main strength/power lift, and accessory lifts afterwards. Not sure of the equipment you have access to, but something like...
> 
> Day A:
> Squats-main lift
> ...



Thanks brother, yeah part of the issue trying to sort this out is I basically have rack/bench/landmine/pulley system/bars & dumbbells. struggling to figure out a way to hit the hams good.


----------



## CJ (Dec 21, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> Thanks brother, yeah part of the issue trying to sort this out is I basically have rack/bench/landmine/pulley system/bars & dumbbells. struggling to figure out a way to hit the hams good.



You have DLs, and RDLs, which are a great start.. Maybe a band for hamstring curls? Or an ankle strap for the low pulley on your setup for standing leg curls? 

I came across this video, a poor man's GHD so to speak. I've been meaning to try it...


----------

